# Red Elm



## stihl sawing (Mar 28, 2011)

Had a guy call me and said he had a couple of trees down in his yard and ask if i wanted them. I ask what they were and he said one was an oak and the other he didn't know.

I just went and looked at them, The oak is a monster, It's gotta be 50 inches at the base. A huge old tree. Someone has been cutting on it but there is probably five to seven truckloads left.

Now the other one is a red elm, I brought a piece home to split, It busted good with the maul. This is a pretty big tree too. The only elm i've ever messed with was white in the center and would not bust with a maul. Also dried out top aper lightweight.

This elm is kinda reddish, My question is this worth getting, It will be a couple years before it is burned. Will it keep it's weight and not dry out like willow. If it gets light and burns like a pine log, I won't fool with it. Cause the oak is gonna take me a while to cut.

I know some of you have cut these kind of elms before. Just wondering if it was worth the trouble especially since i have a lot of oak to cut. Both these trees were blowed of by Tornado's abouth a month ago.

Thanks 
Rick


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 28, 2011)

If its red elm, I'd get it before the oak...


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 28, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> If its red elm, I'd get it before the oak...


Really, Well it did bust good. I'm just wondering if it dries out to nothing.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 28, 2011)

Red elm splits easy with a maul... It will last forever as long as it is kept off of the ground... One of my favorite wood to burn when dry... Puts out a very nice blue flame..


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 28, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Red elm splits easy with a maul... It will last forever as long as it is kept off of the ground... One of my favorite wood to burn when dry... Puts out a very nice blue flame..


I guess i will get that one too. It's probably 24 inches accross at the base.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 28, 2011)

Two 6" rounds will burn alnight in my stove and leave better coals than most wood that fills the firebox with ash..

Most of the ones I cut are dead standing and are already mostly seasoned.. They are very dense when dry...


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 28, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Two 6" rounds will burn alnight in my stove and leave better coals than most wood that fills the firebox with ash..
> 
> Most of the ones I cut are dead standing and are already mostly seasoned.. They are very dense when dry...


Thanks Sean, That's the info i was lookin for. I will post pics of both when i start cutting. maybe this weekend before i can get to it.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 28, 2011)

What them guys said x2. I burn a lot of elm, mostly American but some red also. It can be dripping wet if cut green, but dries well after splitting, and as you found out, doesn't split near as bad as the other elms. It'll keep well, and leaves coals like no other wood I burn.

Git-r-dun!


----------



## mizzou (Mar 28, 2011)

Leave the oak and get the elm if it's red elm.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 28, 2011)

I will get it, The oak is going to be a little more difficult as it is in the middle of a house. The house is an old home and completely destroyed. I said 5 to 7 truckloads but there is probably a whole lot more than that.

The trunk itself is probably five truckloads. These trees are old virgin trees planted many years ago, The name of the town is Lonoke. There are a lot of huge oaks in this area. 

My saw may not be enough to cut the trunk of the oak anyways, All i have is a 25 inch bar. I will take some pics of the trees and you can see how big they are next time i go over there.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 28, 2011)

It looks like this one, It's not quite as big though.


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 28, 2011)

I say get em both. that is a great score


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 28, 2011)

Sounds like it's time for SS to get a new saw. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 28, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Sounds like it's time for SS to get a new saw. :msp_biggrin:


I tell ya, That oak needs an 660 for sure. It's going to take at least a 40 inch bar and you will have to cut both sides with that.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 28, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> I tell ya, That oak needs an 660 for sure. It's going to take at least a 40 inch bar and you will have to cut both sides with that.


 
I bet you could make it with a 40" bar cutting from one side. That four footer I cut up the other week I made in one cut with a 32" bar.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 28, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I bet you could make it with a 40" bar cutting from one side. That four footer I cut up the other week I made in one cut with a 32" bar.


Yeah it might, I only have a 25 inch bar now.


----------



## Beefie (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey SS I bet the lipstick saw could cut thru that oak and elm:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:. I would get the elm for sure thats goos stuff right there.


Beefie


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 28, 2011)

Beefie said:


> Hey SS I bet the lipstick saw could cut thru that oak and elm:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:. I would get the elm for sure thats goos stuff right there.
> 
> 
> Beefie


LOL, You know, I bet you're right. I forgot about ole "Lipstick" After all, It did kill a 372.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 29, 2011)

Holy hell, I'd be takin both them trees! Like the other guys said the elm is some primo burning!


----------



## DSS (Mar 29, 2011)

Get over there and get some pics. Maybe AF will go over with the 390 when he see's how big it is.


:msp_thumbup:


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 29, 2011)

Red elm is the cats a$$ in firewood, SS. Get a longer bar and go skip chain, unless you need a 660. Or borrow Vadalay's saw, then ship it to me for evaluation.


----------



## gink595 (Mar 29, 2011)

If I had to pick one firewood to burn for the rest of my life it would be red elm, the stuff is awesome!


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 29, 2011)

Ya, Red Elm is great stuff, probably next in BTU's to Shagbark Hickory and probably as tough, but more resistant to rot.
If you do an advanced search and type "Red Elm" as the keyword and my username you can find pics and additional info about Red Elm.
John


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 29, 2011)

Gypo Logger said:


> Ya, Red Elm is great stuff, probably next in BTU's to Shagbark Hickory and probably as tough, but more resistant to rot.
> If you do an advanced search and type "Red Elm" as the keyword and my username you can find pics and additional info about Red Elm.
> John


I did just that, You guys got me exited to go get it. Supposed to storm this afternoon or i would be over there. I never burned none of it, Only elm i ever messed with was Piss elm. It isn't worth nothing.


----------



## birddog486 (Mar 29, 2011)

Red elm is some amazingly hard stuff. Thats one type of wood to cut in the dark. you won't believe the sparks that come off the chain. Some of that stuff's like concrete


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 29, 2011)

You need any help just gimme a call, I,ll bring the mighty 
"WILDTHANG".


----------



## DSS (Mar 29, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> You need any help just gimme a call, I,ll bring the mighty
> "WILDTHANG".


 
If it's as big as it sounds, my saws are only big enough to limb the limbs......maybe.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 29, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> If it's as big as it sounds, my saws are only big enough to limb the limbs......maybe.:msp_rolleyes:


yeah,its a bad mofo.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 29, 2011)

I got a PL-4 to offer up for the task!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 29, 2011)

Be nice to have a dozer to push the trunk around. I'm gonna get the oak first cause it needs to go. The elm is not in the way. I'm gonna try and get all the oak i can, But the trunk is more than my bar will do. I hate to buy a bar and chain for one tree. It's raining now or i would be over ther workin on it. I want to get a good pic of the elm for ya'll to see. I'm just gonna have to look it over closer. Don't know what i will do about the part in the house. The limbs off this oak are as big as the trunk on this elm.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 29, 2011)

$10 a loaded mile


----------



## DSS (Mar 29, 2011)

Blazin said:


> I got a PL-4 to offer up for the task!


 
Put that away! I found one of those in the recoil of my S25da.:msp_wink:


----------



## Blazin (Mar 29, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> Put that away! I found one of those in the recoil of my S25da.:msp_wink:


 
Errm ok, I do have a 395 with a 14.5" bar I would doughnate to the cause.


----------



## DSS (Mar 29, 2011)

You need a dozer or an excavator to pull that bad boy outta the house.

Damn, I wanna see the pics.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 29, 2011)

Blazin said:


> $10 a loaded mile


Sounds like a deal, Come on down. Since you won't be loaded coming down. It will be free then i live about fifteen miles from the place and you can haul it home from there.... Lets see, 15 miles x $10. $150 to deliver the tree here. Done. Bring it on.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 29, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Be nice to have a dozer to push the trunk around. I'm gonna get the oak first cause it needs to go. The elm is not in the way. I'm gonna try and get all the oak i can, But the trunk is more than my bar will do. I hate to buy a bar and chain for one tree. It's raining now or i would be over ther workin on it. I want to get a good pic of the elm for ya'll to see. I'm just gonna have to look it over closer. Don't know what i will do about the part in the house. The limbs off this oak are as big as the trunk on this elm.


 
Look at buying the bar and chain as a draw with the money they will save you on your future heating bills.


----------



## DSS (Mar 29, 2011)

Blazin said:


> Errm ok, I do have a 395 with a 14.5" bar I would doughnate to the cause.


 
That bar shouldn't bog it down too much long as you don't lean on it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 29, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> You need a dozer or an excavator to pull that bad boy outta the house.
> 
> Damn, I wanna see the pics.


Don't know how i will get it out, May be too dangerous to try. Just have to look it over. These old oaks are probably over 500 years old.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 29, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Sounds like a deal, Come on down. Since you won't be loaded coming down. It will be free then i live about fifteen miles from the place and you can haul it home from there.... Lets see, 15 miles x $10. $150 to deliver the tree here. Done. Bring it on.


 
When we doin this? I need to fuel up 



daddy66 said:


> That bar shouldn't bog it down too much long as you don't lean on it.



No it don't, I took the doggs off for that reason.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 29, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Look at buying the bar and chain as a draw with the money they will save you on your future heating bills.


I thought about that and may do it if i think i am able to handle this thing. Those chunks would have to be noodled at least ten times each for me to handle.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 29, 2011)

Blazin said:


> When we doin this? I need to fuel up
> 
> 
> 
> No it don't, I took the doggs off for that reason.


Can you be here tommorrow?:msp_thumbup:


----------



## DSS (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=PMC+36+SS63&catID=


There. cheaper than 1 cord of wood. Last you forever.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 29, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> I thought about that and may do it if i think i am able to handle this thing. Those chunks would have to be noodled at least ten times each for me to handle.


 
Not sure about the elm, but the big oaks I've come across the last couple of years split like a charm with the fiskars. No noodling needed.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 29, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> Bailey's - 36" Oregon Power Match Bar and Chain Combo for Stihl 3/8" Pitch
> 
> 
> There. cheaper than 1 cord of wood. Last you forever.


May do that. I've cut some big oaks before, But never one this size.



Art Vandelay said:


> Not sure about the elm, but the big oaks I've come across the last couple of years split like a charm with the fiskars. No noodling needed.


I can't even imagine tryin to bust one of those oak rounds with a maul. Hell, I could't pull the pieces aprt if it did bust it.lol


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 29, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> May do that. I've cut some big oaks before, But never one this size.
> 
> I can't even imagine tryin to bust one of those oak rounds with a maul. Hell, I could't pull the pieces aprt if it did bust it.lol


 Maybe Cj could set em up on the ends so's art can bust em.
Watchin little people work as a team is charmin.


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 29, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> May do that. I've cut some big oaks before, But never one this size.
> 
> I can't even imagine tryin to bust one of those oak rounds with a maul. Hell, I could't pull the pieces aprt if it did bust it.lol


 
That is a tree from your generation. As far as splitting it, you gonna hafta go double Mad Dog on it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 29, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> That is a tree from your generation. As far as splitting it, you gonna hafta go double Mad Dog on it.


Shoot, I'm gonna sink a chain in the side of the rounds. To heck with tryin to bust one of them.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 29, 2011)

I will give you a hand Rick,Loneoak is close and I'd like to meet you anyway.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 29, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> I will give you a hand Rick,Loneoak is close and I'd like to meet you anyway.


Good deal, I will probably go tommorrow just to look over things and start on it this Saturday. You live close to lonoke?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 29, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> I will give you a hand Rick,Loneoak is close and I'd like to meet you anyway.


 
No kissing on the first date.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 29, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> No kissing on the first date.


Why, We did.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 29, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Why, We did.:msp_tongue:


 
Two timer.


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 29, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Why, We did.:msp_tongue:


TMI
Its about 25mi or 30 min when you drive like old people have sex.








Which I do.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 29, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> TMI
> Its about 25mi or 30 min when you drive like old people have sex.
> 
> 
> ...


You may live real close to me, I'm about 15 miles toward cabot from there.


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 29, 2011)

Takes me about 15 min to get to Furlough.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 29, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> Takes me about 15 min to get to Furlough.


LOL, I'm five minutes from furlow.


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 29, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, I'm five minutes from furlow.


Small world,huh?


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 29, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> Small world,huh?


Yup, Shoot, If ya want i will pick you up somewhere and we can go look at it tommorrow after work. I usually get home about 4:30.


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 29, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Yup, Shoot, If ya want i will pick you up somewhere and we can go look at it tommorrow after work. I usually get home about 4:30.


I usually get home a bout 5:30 but tommorrow I get to hang out at the VA,should be home by 3 tho.Got some parts ordered for my 460 to pick up in town when I get back,should be good to go by 4 or 4:30.
PM me and I'll give ya my cell.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 29, 2011)

PM Sent


----------



## wackydeejay (Mar 29, 2011)

You all sure have me all jacked up over this red elm...LOL I have cut over 2 cords of it this winter. The small to medium rounds split super easy with the maul for sure. I noticed this stuff is a bit stringy in the splitter, though. Either way, I can't wait to see how this stuff burns when it's ready!


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 29, 2011)

birddog486 said:


> Red elm is some amazingly hard stuff. Thats one type of wood to cut in the dark. you won't believe the sparks that come off the chain. Some of that stuff's like concrete


 
LOL...I had some on a stand at my GTG...For some reason people would cut one cookie off of the end and move to greener pastures...


----------



## DSS (Mar 30, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> No kissing on the first date.


 


stihl sawing said:


> Why, We did.:msp_tongue:


 


Art Vandelay said:


> Two timer.


 
Pics ?opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## wackydeejay (Mar 30, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> Pics ?opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


 
God I sure hope not!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> Pics ?opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


 


wackydeejay said:


> God I sure hope not!


LOL, No pics of that. But will get some of the trees today. Gonna meet J.W. there and look it over.


----------



## DSS (Mar 30, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, No pics of that. But will get some of the trees today. Gonna meet J.W. there and look it over.


 
Cool beans. I be waiting.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## trax (Mar 30, 2011)

Gypo Logger said:


> Ya, Red Elm is great stuff, probably next in BTU's to Shagbark Hickory


 
It's a far cry from Shagbark Hickory in BTU'S but it's still real good fire wood and makes some beautiful boards. I wish we had more around here.

Elm, Red Ulmus rubra 3,060 lb 19.0 M/BTU per cord 

Hickory, Shagbark Carya ovata 4,080 lb 25.3 M/BTU per cord

Oak, White Quercus alba 3,910 lb 24.2 M/BTU per cord

Oak, Red Quercus rubra 3,570 lb 22.1 M/BTU per cord


----------



## Beefie (Mar 30, 2011)

trax said:


> It's a far cry from Shagbark Hickory in BTU'S but it's still real good fire wood and makes some beautiful boards. I wish we had more around here.
> 
> Elm, Red Ulmus rubra 3,060 lb 19.0 M/BTU per cord
> 
> ...


 
I really feel that that is under rated for elm. It coals up so darn good and just keeps heating. In fact my wife said { I hope you have more Elm cause this ash sucks} My replie was to get your ash out there and help make some wood if you don't like whats down there. The recliner is calling my name:hmm3grin2orange:

So were is the pics, can't we have some pics on the first date?:hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2011)

Beefie said:


> I really feel that that is under rated for elm. It coals up so darn good and just keeps heating. In fact my wife said { I hope you have more Elm cause this ash sucks} My replie was to get your ash out there and help make some wood if you don't like whats down there. The recliner is calling my name:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> So were is the pics, can't we have some pics on the first date?:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> ...


It won't be till tonight for the pics, i don't get off work till 4:00.


----------



## wendell (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out how the heck, with all the time you two spend on here, you just figured out you live 20 miles apart. That's gotta be some kinda record.


----------



## DSS (Mar 30, 2011)

wendell said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how the heck, with all the time you two spend on here, you just figured out you live 20 miles apart. That's gotta be some kinda record.


 
That made me laugh too. You would think one of them would have been curious.

As soon as somebody even remotley close to me starts posting, I always ask them where they're from.:msp_mellow:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 30, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> It won't be till tonight for the pics, i don't get off work till 4:00.


 
Must be a dinner date.


----------



## DSS (Mar 30, 2011)

Don't get jealous.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203DC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>


I just wanna see the tree!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2011)

Their coming up, meet J.W. and he's a really nice guy. We both determined that i don't have a clue what 50 inches is.lol It's more like six foot. It was really good to meet J.W. Look foward to working with him on this big tree. Alright here they come.


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 30, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> Don't get jealous.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203DC.gif" border="0" title="Click to get more." ></a>
> 
> 
> I just wanna see the tree!!


You just gotta trust me on this one,its big.The oak I mean.
I took a few pictures but can't get em re-sized and posted,so... waiting on SS.
Don't miss the next post and see am I lying.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's JW standing beside the base.

















Whats left of the house. There is a lot of wood inside.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2011)

There is a truckload of wood in the part on the Right that broke off.


----------



## DSS (Mar 30, 2011)

Holy shart balls batman!!

That IS freaking huge. Is a 36'' bar even gonna do it?


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok, Now the Elm, Please tell me this is a red elm.






We also determined this one is bigger than 24 inches too.


----------



## DSS (Mar 30, 2011)

After you get the trunk out of the way, you might be able to pull those limbs out of there with your truck? or are they too big?

Damn sure ain't gonna hurt the house.:msp_scared:


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> After you get the trunk out of the way, you might be able to pull those limbs out of there with your truck? or are they too big?
> 
> Damn sure ain't gonna hurt the house.:msp_scared:


The limbs are probably 36 inches.lol The ones in the house may be 24 though.


----------



## wendell (Mar 30, 2011)

I would say it is not red elm because it is too light and I have never seen one rot like that.


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 30, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> After you get the trunk out of the way, you might be able to pull those limbs out of there with your truck? or are they too big?
> 
> Damn sure ain't gonna hurt the house.:msp_scared:


I think somebody dun copped the easy stuff...
and stuff


----------



## DSS (Mar 30, 2011)

Man, I'd love to go and help cut that up. That's a crazy amount of wood right there.
You'd have to noodle every round in about eight pieces just to get them on the splitter.

I really like noodling. Somebody have to shove lemons up my ass for a week to get the smile off my face when I was done of that bad boy.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2011)

wendell said:


> I would say it is not red elm because it is too light and I have never seen one rot like that.


It's not rotten, It looks like the bark is coming off but it isn't. It does split easy and the splits are smooth. I was hopin it was red elm.


----------



## wendell (Mar 30, 2011)

What's the black spots? Thought that was a rotted out center.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 30, 2011)

Holy tree/s!!! I'd be all over that like a ho on a cheap 3 piece! I agree the easy stuff got had by a foot dragger. Keep us posted!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2011)

wendell said:


> What's the black spots? Thought that was a rotted out center.


Carpenter ants.


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 30, 2011)

I tole Rick I bet theres enuff metal in that oak to build a couple of small foriegn cars.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> I tole Rick I bet theres enuff metal in that oak to build a couple of small foriegn cars.


LOL, Yeah i never even thought of that. Probably gonna kill a few chains.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 30, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> I tole Rick I bet theres enuff metal in that oak to build a couple of small foriegn cars.


 
Good point there, right close to the house someone drove a nail in at some point. Watch out for the clothes line pulley!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2011)

Blazin said:


> Holy tree/s!!! I'd be all over that like a ho on a cheap 3 piece! I agree the easy stuff got had by a foot dragger. Keep us posted!!


Couple those limbs were probably taken by the highway dept. This tree is right on a road and they would have been cross the road.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 30, 2011)

Blazin said:


> Good point there, right close to the house someone drove a nail in at some point. Watch out for the clothes line pulley!


As old as that tree is, There's no tellin what's in the center of it.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 30, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Couple those limbs were probably taken by the highway dept.


 
And a neighbor with a wildthing :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 30, 2011)

If that oak is 50" then we can add Younger to the list of members that are midgets. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## DSS (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, a yard tree that old likely got a few swing sets, clothsline hooks, horseshoes, bullets, chevettes...


----------



## J.W Younger (Mar 30, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Yeah i never even thought of that. Probably gonna kill a few chains.


I got a bucket full and and old 72 d/l bar we can use the rest of the way up.
Maybe toss em in that hole the elm left on our way out.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 30, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> Yeah, a yard tree that old likely got a few swing sets, clothsline hooks, horseshoes, bullets, chevettes...


 
chevettes :hmm3grin2orange: Good luck dOOds, maybe enough scrap to pay for chains! LOL!


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 31, 2011)

It looks like an elm, but not a red one, and seems to split better than a piss elm. It almost looks like an ash, but seems the wrong color for that also. That oak is huge! Save some of the remaining windows for the ones Art pushes in during the show.
Maybe you'll find an old Vega in there, SS.


----------



## banshee67 (Apr 1, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


>


 
thats one giant oak ! damn !:msp_ohmy: 
what are you gona do with the huge knotted section thats like 10ft across on the left of the picture?


----------



## Diesel nut (Apr 1, 2011)

You'll be busy for a while thats for sure. What a monster oak.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 1, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> thats one giant oak ! damn !:msp_ohmy:
> what are you gona do with the huge knotted section thats like 10ft across on the left of the picture?


Probably gonna cut off those big knots and get it down where my bar will go through. Then noodle it to handle. My splitter will slice em up.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 1, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Probably gonna cut off those big knots and get it down where my bar will go through. Then noodle it to handle. My splitter will slice em up.


 
Thats pretty big talk. I would love to see video of that. The splitter, not the noodling.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 1, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> Thats pretty big talk. I would love to see video of that. The splitter, not the noodling.


It will split anything put in it, Now those huge rounds will be noodled down. So the splitter will not be doing the whole round. I've split some pretty big sweet gum with it and some big knots and crotches.


----------



## albhb3 (Apr 1, 2011)

All I know is dont get that bar stuck.  score of the year


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 1, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> It will split anything put in it, Now those huge rounds will be noodled down. So the splitter will not be doing the whole round. I've split some pretty big sweet gum with it and some big knots and crotches.


 
I'm just razzing you some, its way easier to split after noodling anyway, on all involved I've found.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 1, 2011)

SS, when I clear lots we push the tree's over with a backhoe first so the stump is still attached to the trunk. Be careful, the stump is always a setup for a big bar pincher. I look forward to the pictures of the date with JW.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't be surprised if the trunk is dragged back at the stump also. If you can get something under that end, but that SOB is so big.
Just be careful, that will squish you down to midget size in a hurry.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 1, 2011)

A couple of blowed over trees like that popped back up after i cut so far down the trunk. We won't probably get to the big trunk tommorrow. There is a ton of wood on the limbs.


----------



## DSS (Apr 1, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> A couple of blowed over trees like that popped back up after i cut so far down the trunk. We won't probably get to the big trunk tommorrow. There is a ton of wood on the limbs.


 
I was gonna say, that sucker might stand back up when you cut the trunk.

Take lots of wedges with you.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 1, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> I was gonna say, that sucker might stand back up when you cut the trunk.
> 
> Take lots of wedges with you.


I'll have two on my chaps and box of em in the truck, Also some steel ones in the bed.


----------



## Diesel nut (Apr 1, 2011)

Good luck and stay safe. Git'r done son!


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 1, 2011)

Diesel nut said:


> Good luck and stay safe. Git'r done son!


Thanks, We gonna give it what we got.


----------



## wendell (Apr 1, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> I was gonna say, that sucker might *(will)* stand back up when you cut the trunk.
> 
> Take lots of wedges with you.


 
At some point, that root ball is going back where it came from. Be ready and be safe!


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2011)

spent the day cutting with JW, He about worked me to death.lol My son showed up and loaded the trailer, We also got a truckload for JW.
Had a good time, It was hard work but wee worth it.

Didn't get to the big stuff yet, Both of us killed some chains today. I tell ya. Don't know what was dulling them so fast but it was constantly. Some of the wood was dirty and i think i hit something with a brand new chain.

here's something that JW Don't brag about but i will brag for him. He has a Purple heart from Viet Nam. He showed us the wound, It went right through him. Need to give him some rep for serving our country and getting wounded.

I have a couple of videos loading to youtube, But in the meanwhile here are some pics.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 2, 2011)

Why all the pictures of JW's butt? Looks like he's got a Dolmar. Can't wait for the videos.


----------



## DSS (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachm...ipment/178497d1301788361-deer-hunting-033-jpg

I think I'd be fixin to pull that hanger down before it clobbers JW. Whats it hung up on anyway?


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Apr 2, 2011)

that wood siding would come in handy off that house...lol
what a mess that made..keep up the good work.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 2, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachm...ipment/178497d1301788361-deer-hunting-033-jpg
> 
> I think I'd be fixin to pull that hanger down before it clobbers JW. Whats it hung up on anyway?


It ani't coming down,hung up real good.Thought about cuttin some of but it will be easier to hook a rope on where its at.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## DSS (Apr 2, 2011)

Is it just me ,or does those chaps make SS's ass look huge?opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2011)

Whew, That's the last of the pics. Now foer the videos. May take a while.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Apr 2, 2011)

thats impressive. huge tree.. did that come from the neighbors yard?


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Why all the pictures of JW's butt? Looks like he's got a Dolmar. Can't wait for the videos.


Well i didn't take the pics.  The two videos aren't much, Just me tryin to cut amove a large round that was hung up on another log on the ground. Its gonna be a while though, They load slow on youtube. Still have 70 minutes on the first one.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> Is it just me ,or does those chaps make SS's ass look huge?opcorn:opcorn:


LOL, Think Art will like it.



TMFARM 2009 said:


> thats impressive. huge tree.. did that come from the neighbors yard?


Yeah it come from the house next door. Their are a lot of these old oaks in this town. Used to be more but tornados have wiped a few out over the years.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 2, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Well i didn't take the pics.  The two videos aren't much, Just me tryin to cut amove a large round that was hung up on another log on the ground. Its gonna be a while though, They load slow on youtube. Still have 70 minutes on the first one.


 
I don't think I can make it that long, I put in a hard 12 hours today and I'll be in bed here real quick.


----------



## wendell (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank goodness there were finally some pictures of something besides SS's behind. I thought my supper was going to come back up.

Hey Rick, how do you keep track of your pictures when you only label them "motorcycles" or "deer hunting"?

Seriously, guys, good work. I got to cut up some oak today, too. A lotta fun.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Apr 2, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Think Art will like it.
> 
> Yeah it come from the house next door. Their are a lot of these old oaks in this town. Used to be more but tornados have wiped a few out over the years.


 i bet his insurance just went up..:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I don't think I can make it that long, I put in a hard 12 hours today and I'll be in bed here real quick.


It may be 10 tonight before i get both posted.



wendell said:


> Thank goodness there were finally some pictures of something besides SS's behind. I thought my supper was going to come back up.
> 
> Hey Rick, how do you keep track of your pictures when you only label them "motorcycles" or "deer hunting"?
> 
> Seriously, guys, good work. I got to cut up some oak today, too. A lotta fun.


Guess my son likes my behind.lol 



TMFARM 2009 said:


> i bet his insurance just went up..:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


I talked to the owner this morning, She has none.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Apr 2, 2011)

ouch!


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2011)

Here it is, Like i said not much to see. I had to get that round underneath it out before i could turn it over and finish the cut.Also the chain was getting dull.

[video=youtube;VP5_nl1Z3RU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP5_nl1Z3RU[/video]


----------



## wvlogger (Apr 2, 2011)

Man what a score. I would love to be out there cutting


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 2, 2011)

wvlogger said:


> Man what a score. I would love to be out there cutting


It was fun, the changing chains thing got a little old tho.
Man that is one tough old tree!


----------



## wvlogger (Apr 2, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> It was fun, the changing chains thing got a little old tho.
> Man that is one tough old tree!


 
I got on a blow down about that size a year or so before man it was fun. I got the same problem with chains. there was so much dirt in the tree i burnt up like 10 chains


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> It was fun, the changing chains thing got a little old tho.
> Man that is one tough old tree!


You get the truck unloaded?


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 2, 2011)

wvlogger said:


> I got on a blow down about that size a year or so before man it was fun. I got the same problem with chains. there was so much dirt in the tree i burnt up like 10 chains


I think between us, me and SS went tru close to that many. And theres a lot of tree left.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice work guys! There's a whole lotta warm in that tree.


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 2, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> You get the truck unloaded?


Yeah, and most of it split. When I got home the dogs had broke out of their pen and the neighbors had my answerin machine lit up. Buddy, my male collie showed up with a hind quarter and sassy had what must have been the longest saw briar i ever seen hung in her coat.What a day! Think I'll take a vicodin and go 2 bed.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 2, 2011)

Good job, men. No wonder Globo is always hounding you, SS.
Thanks for your service JW, and try not to look so formal next...wait, its because SS had his favorite doo rag on you looked so good.
Church, sharpen, cut some more?


----------



## mizzou (Apr 3, 2011)

rep to ya JW, thanks for your service.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice work guys, you got a dent put in it anyway!  Seeing SS reefin with that cant hook makes me glad I got a loader :msp_ohmy:

Thanks for your service in nam JW, the huge oak is a twig compared to that


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, Fixin to go back and do some more damage. After i take four Ibuprofen.lol I'm sore.


----------



## wvlogger (Apr 3, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> I think between us, me and SS went tru close to that many. And theres a lot of tree left.


 
yall running full chisel or chipper chain? I ran chipper for the most part. But when i did run full chisel it ate up my chains.


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 3, 2011)

wvlogger said:


> yall running full chisel or chipper chain? I ran chipper for the most part. But when i did run full chisel it ate up my chains.


at the end of the day we were runnin what we could find that would fit the bars,LOL.
We were both runnin stihl chisel and thats a good tree for sellin semi chisel.


----------



## wvlogger (Apr 3, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> at the end of the day we were runnin what we could find that would fit the bars,LOL.
> We were both runnin stihl chisel and thats a good tree for sellin semi chisel.


 
You aint kiddin them oak trees like that will make the local chain dealer rich


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 3, 2011)

wvlogger said:


> You aint kiddin them oak trees like that will make the local chain dealer rich


I brought my 5100 along in case SS wanted to get some of that elm across the street or in case my larger saw got hung up.1st cut on the oak on a 14" limb snapped the .325 chain.I put a 3/8 rim and bar on it and finished the cut but by the 2nd round the chain was dull and I did'nt have anouther loop or a 3/16 file with me.Not much you can do with a 50cc saw on a tree that size anyway.
Hope SS gets some more cut before this wind blows in a storm.I'd like to go hang out with him again today but its farther for me and I need to fix a hole in the dog pen fence sometime today.



And sharpen some chains!


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 3, 2011)

Well i got half a trailer load, Like to never got the 460 started and when i finished with it i was going to the elm tree. The POS 250 stihl wouldn't start as usual. It's had three coils in it. This will be my last coil if it needs it. Gonna sell it and get a husky equivelent. I got the half trailer load off the oak again. Rocked out four chains again. That tree has been a Beotch on chains. I will post the few pics later. I didn't get but a couple.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 3, 2011)

I see a 346xp in Husky Sawing's future. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 3, 2011)

Arts being a meanie!


----------



## Blazin (Apr 3, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Well i got half a trailer load, Like to never got the 460 started and when i finished with it i was going to the elm tree. The POS 250 stihl wouldn't start as usual. It's had three coils in it. This will be my last coil if it needs it. Gonna sell it and get a husky equivelent. I got the half trailer load off the oak again. Rocked out four chains again. That tree has been a Beotch on chains. I will post the few pics later. I didn't get but a couple.


 
Wait till you get to the butt wood on that monster if you think you roasted some chains, that thing has sucked up years and years of dirt and stone! Pack of files on the way


----------



## Blazin (Apr 3, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I see a 346xp in Husky Sawing's future. :msp_thumbsup:


 
Hell I want one too!


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 3, 2011)

This 250 don't have probably 20 hours on it. It has been a POS from day one. When it's running it's a nice cuttin machine, But that's when it runs which is not much. I even had trouble with the 460 starting this morning. Never had any problem with it. It also died a couple times for no reason. May be time for a 372 and 346. Besides the stihl dealers around here think they do us a favor by being open. Here are the only two pics taken, I was too mad too think about pics.lol You reall can't tell what i done from these, My son took em or there wouldn't be any.lol he did take a couple of me but i ain't postin em. Been too much of my ugly mug as it is.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 3, 2011)

Guess i'll go take a pic of the woodpile and post it.


----------



## Beefie (Apr 3, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Guess i'll go take a pic of the woodpile and post it.


 
Looks like slow progress, wood pile pic will show results of said progress.

Beefie


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok, Here's the pile so far. It was kinda a wasted day. Could have done a lot more if things worked right.


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 3, 2011)

It will look bigger when you get it split.My 46 was acting goofy yesterday.It ran fine untill I re-fueled, then it was screamin like it went lean.I backed the h-screw out about 1/4 turn and it seemed ok but when you used it(and I had refueled again by now) to noodle that last round it had went rich like it shoud have been after I backed the H-screw out.
Idonknow, maybe that tree is hainted...


----------



## mizzou (Apr 3, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> It will look bigger when you get it split.My 46 was acting goofy yesterday.It ran fine untill I re-fueled, then it was screamin like it went lean.I backed the h-screw out about 1/4 turn and it seemed ok but when you used it(and I had refueled again by now) to noodle that last round it had went rich like it shoud have been after I backed the H-screw out.
> Idonknow, maybe that tree is hainted...


 
Didn't you know it's International Jonsered Day.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 3, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> It will look bigger when you get it split.My 46 was acting goofy yesterday.It ran fine untill I re-fueled, then it was screamin like it went lean.I backed the h-screw out about 1/4 turn and it seemed ok but when you used it(and I had refueled again by now) to noodle that last round it had went rich like it shoud have been after I backed the H-screw out.
> Idonknow, *maybe that tree is hainted*...


LOL, I beginning to believe that. I would have got all the limbs on the elm tree if the 250 would have run. I was too sore to limb with the 460. As you seen they all have to be cut overhead. Also you remember that lady that ask me to cut a tree in her yard yesterday. Well her son ask me again today, It was right behind where we were. It was only a trunk about ten feet long. I cut it today too. Not a big tree either.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 3, 2011)

mizzou said:


> Didn't you know it's International Jonsered Day.


So that's what was wrong with everything.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Diesel nut (Apr 3, 2011)

There's nothing that sucks more than when you just want to get the job done at hand and the darn machinery just wants to cause trouble. Especially on certain jobs.:bang:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 8, 2011)

Went back for the elm today, Got one and a half load of limbs. Had to think about each limb as it was entangled in another tree and think about which way it was gonna go.












First truckload











What it looked like when i left for lunch


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 8, 2011)

After lunch pics






Had to worry about this springpole, But it never was a problem


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 8, 2011)

What it looks like now, I knew the stump was gonna set back up from the massive root ball, So i cut it back close so i wouldn't have to fell it again. Sure enough it set up and throwed stinky water 50 feet. The trunk also landed kinda in the ditch. I will winch it out but not today. Both saws got dull and i was ready to come home.lol


----------



## DSS (Apr 8, 2011)

That elm looks like it's almost certainly gonna stand back up, right, after you cut a bit more off the trunk.

Don't get hurt dude.

Nice way to spend a day off, even if you did work like a dog.

Nevermind, you put up the pics while I was typing...lol


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 8, 2011)

What the pile looks like now, I need to split it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 8, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> That elm looks like it's almost certainly gonna stand back up, right, after you cut a bit more off the trunk.
> 
> Don't get hurt dude.
> 
> ...


It stood up, and fast too.lol It was funny to watch the water fly. The root hole was full of water.


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 8, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> What the pile looks like now, I need to split it.


Darn nice stack there.That oak is heavy like stump wood and should burn a long time. I wonder if its because of the massive weight of that monster. Hope you can let it season untill 12-13 or at least some of it. Anyway, nice score on the elm today.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 8, 2011)

Good job SS! You've got some good burin comin up there for next season  When you gettin after the "monster"?


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 8, 2011)

Blazin said:


> Good job SS! You've got some good burin comin up there for next season  When you gettin after the "monster"?


Maybe tommorrow, Got to sharpen chains first.


----------



## DSS (Apr 8, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Maybe tommorrow, Got to sharpen chains first.


 
You need a grinder. So do I. Was just looking on amazon, and for some reason you can't have tools shipped to canada ??

I just want a cheap one for when I really mess up a chain. I sort of enjoy hand filing.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 8, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> You need a grinder. So do I. Was just looking on amazon, and for some reason you can't have tools shipped to canada ??
> 
> I just want a cheap one for when I really mess up a chain. I sort of enjoy hand filing.


I have one i won at the first GTG. Think i'll get that dude out and use it tommorrow. I keep thinking i'm gonna build a stand for it but haven't yet. Now is the time to use it.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 8, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> I have one i won at the first GTG. Think i'll get that dude out and use it tommorrow. I keep thinking i'm gonna build a stand for it but haven't yet. Now is the time to use it.


 
I got one too, just haven't found room to put it in the shop yet.


----------



## wvlogger (Apr 8, 2011)

nice pile. i love that truck what model and size is it? looks a whole lot like my truck


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 8, 2011)

wvlogger said:


> nice pile. i love that truck what model and size is it? looks a whole lot like my truck


88 ferd f-250 460 engine, 5 speed stick.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 8, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I got one too, just haven't found room to put it in the shop yet.


That's my problem too, Got too much junk in the way.


----------



## wvlogger (Apr 8, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> 88 ferd f-250 460 engine, 5 speed stick.


 
sounds like a slick rig i got a 91 f-250 with a 300 4x4 and a 5 speed. you have any 4x4 problems with yours?


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 8, 2011)

wvlogger said:


> sounds like a slick rig i got a 91 f-250 with a 300 4x4 and a 5 speed. you have any 4x4 problems with yours?


None yet. My biggest problems have been the Gauges have never worked right and still don't. Also seems to blow a lot of rear end seals.


----------



## DSS (Apr 8, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> 88 ferd f-250 460 engine, 5 speed stick.


 
An 88. That's incredible. All the 88's are long gone from here, and a lot of the 98's. The company truck I had last year was a 2000 f150, and it's gone now. It was rusted so bad it wasn't worth fixing, the box was literally falling off it.

It did have 400k on it.


----------



## wvlogger (Apr 8, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> None yet. My biggest problems have been the Gauges have never worked right and still don't. Also seems to blow a lot of rear end seals.


 
my truck is bad about that my oil pressure and volt gauge is all that works rite. i am going to get a manual temp gauge soon. My front end is gone to. it needs a full rebuild. i am not sure if yours has a Ford TTB front end or not but if the U-joints get some play replace em. or you will break your axle shafts. trust me i know:msp_mad::msp_mad::bang::bang:


----------



## DSS (Apr 8, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> None yet. My biggest problems have been the Gauges have never worked right and still don't. Also seems to* blow a lot of rear end seals.*


 

:monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 8, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> :monkey:


Now ya gonna make me go find that video.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZUabDrfjATY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUabDrfjATY[/video]


----------



## DSS (Apr 8, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> [video=youtube;ZUabDrfjATY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUabDrfjATY[/video]


 
LOL, every time I hear that joke it's still funny.


----------



## atvguns (Apr 8, 2011)

SS and Jw good thread will rep ya when I can JW thanks for you time spent serving our country


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 8, 2011)

atvguns said:


> SS and Jw good thread will rep ya when I can JW thanks for you time spent serving our country


Thanks, hearing that means a lot to me.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 8, 2011)

atvguns said:


> SS and Jw good thread will rep ya when I can *JW thanks for you time spent serving our country*


 


J.W Younger said:


> Thanks, hearing that means a lot to me.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 9, 2011)

The next GTG, Some of you kick my butt for not using this thing before. Awesome. Easy and it works like a charm. Tried noodlin a log after it and WOW.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 9, 2011)

my son came over this morning and was ready to go, I told him lets go tommorrow, So it's off to the elm sunday morning.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 9, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> my son came over this morning and was ready to go, I told him lets go tommorrow, So it's off to the elm sunday morning.


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 9, 2011)

*T-hats great you like grinding chains SS*

I had sum all packaged up to send to Tom Hall but you are much closer, LOL!


----------



## Blazin (Apr 9, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> The next GTG, Some of you kick my butt for not using this thing before. Awesome. Easy and it works like a charm. Tried noodlin a log after it and WOW.


 
I'm ashamed at your hand file skills :msp_mad:....


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 9, 2011)

Them poor childrens didn't have you Fri so you can take Sat off.

Shameful, but sometimes necessary.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 9, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> The next GTG, Some of you kick my butt for not using this thing before. Awesome. Easy and it works like a charm. Tried noodlin a log after it and WOW.



About time that you woke up on chain sharpening. Here's what I use:




Oregon 511a on Edwin's custom mount for his bench vise.


----------



## yooper (Apr 9, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> About time that you woke up on chain sharpening.
> .


 
LOL ya gotta be kidding me...those are for people that dont know how to hand file a chain. By the time you take off yer chain throw it on that contraption and put it back on, I would be off cutting . Well if one learns to hand file correctly time will be saved ten times fold. 

I would love to get a hold of some of that red elm for some of my little projects. it looks like it would be neat wood to work with.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 9, 2011)

yooper said:


> LOL ya gotta be kidding me...those are for people that dont know how to hand file a chain. By the time you take off yer chain throw it on that contraption and put it back on, I would be off cutting . Well if one learns to hand file correctly time will be saved ten times fold.
> 
> I would love to get a hold of some of that red elm for some of my little projects. it looks like it would be neat wood to work with.


Nope, I'm not kidding. I used to hand file and did it for 30 years. I still do on occasion. Each has its place.

You are right, this is a red elm discussion, not chain sharpening. We have a whole forum available for that.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 9, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> About time that you woke up on chain sharpening. Here's what I use:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya give me an idea there. I'll make a mount for it to stick in my vise.:msp_thumbsup: Nice grinder ya got too.


----------



## DSS (Apr 9, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> Nope, I'm not kidding. I used to hand file and did it for 30 years. I still do on occasion. Each has its place.
> 
> You are tight, this is a red elm discussion, not chain sharpening. We have a whole forum available for that.


 
I think Yooper is quite tight.:msp_smile:


----------



## yooper (Apr 9, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> Nope, I'm not kidding. I used to hand file and did it for 30 years. I still do on occasion. Each has its place.


 
I guess as a person who works with a chain saws as an occupation I found it rather tedious to save chains to file at home and not just do it quickly on the job. for a home owner cutten wood that cant correctly file I would see it fine. I had one of them given to be a couple years ago used it 2 times and gave it to a buddy. didn't like it.


----------



## yooper (Apr 9, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> I think Yooper is quite tight.:msp_smile:


 
ditto to you my friend:msp_smile:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 9, 2011)

Well we gonna see how the chain sharpened with the grinder holds up compared to hand filing tommorrow. I sharpened four chains with it. Might go back to the oak some tommorrow.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 9, 2011)

*Use Both*



yooper said:


> ditto to you my friend:msp_smile:


Sorry for the typo.  (t is right next to r on my keyboard)

Actually, the point can be made both ways. File sharpening onsite is still a skill all chainsaw operators need to have. I hold the saw's engine on my lap, lean the bar over my left shoulder, and file away without even looking at the chain. I wager that few men know how to do that.

However, after doing that for a few times, I take the chain to the shop and use the Oregon 511a to even it all up. Thus I have saved about 30 chains for several more sharpenings that ordinarily I would have thrown to the garbage.

Now, what has all this got to do with red elm?


----------



## yooper (Apr 9, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> Now, what has all this got to do with red elm?


 
nutten :msp_thumbsup:
SS rip a log and show us the grain and color, would be in interested to see.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 9, 2011)

yooper said:


> nutten :msp_thumbsup:
> SS rip a log and show us the grain and color, would be in interested to see.


OK, I will do one tommorrow. The stuff don't have much nice grain though.


----------



## DSS (Apr 9, 2011)

I think elm would be hard to work with? Awful stringy in the middle.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 9, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> I think elm would be hard to work with? Awful stringy in the middle.


This elm splits with a maul easy, Smooth also. I'll post some close ups of it tommorrow. I just am down in the dumps right now, Thought i was gonna have a new 880 to work with.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 9, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> This elm splits with a maul easy, Smooth also. I'll post some close ups of it tommorrow. I just am down in the dumps right now, Thought i was gonna have a new 880 to work with.


 
Borrow Rope's. LMAO


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 9, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Borrow Rope's. LMAO


Rope don't have an 880, He has a 395.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 9, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Rope don't have an 880, He has a 395.


 
Hence the LMAO. :bang:


----------



## yooper (Apr 9, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> OK, I will do one tommorrow. The stuff don't have much nice grain though.


 
I look for color most the time. I usually use food coloring and white stain to manipulate the coloring my self if I need to.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 9, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Hence the LMAO. :bang:


Yeah OK :msp_sad:I'm slow.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 10, 2011)

Well the elm is history, Son came over and we winched the log out of the ditch and went to sawing.












The noodle bed.






I left a little stump in case they wanted to push it over.






All that's left of the trunk


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 10, 2011)

Some of the grain which looked pretty good in the bigger log.






What's left of the limbs.






The truck loaded.











My son on the pile which is pretty big now.


----------



## DSS (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice looking grain in that stuff. I went to the woodpile today and took a pic of the elm that grows here. I don't know if this is siberian elm or what. We just call it elm. It ain't red for sure.












This is what happens when you try to split it. You can't touch it with a maul, you'd have to have something bad wrong with you to even try. The whole center is just twisted strings. It's really good firewood though.


----------



## DSS (Apr 10, 2011)

I would also like to know how you can haul wood in that old truck and keep the dang tailgate so straight.

Every truck I ever had, the tailgate looked like an accordion.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 10, 2011)

Man that stuff is splintery, This stuff splits smooth. The inside of the tailgate is in bad shape. It has collapsed after years of throwing logs on it. The outside looks ok though.


----------



## atvguns (Apr 10, 2011)

how come you don't take your hydro splitter to the site and split it before you load it instead of doing all that noodeling it does stand up vertical right where you can roll the rounds over to it and split them.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 10, 2011)

atvguns said:


> how come you don't take your hydro splitter to the site and split it before you load it instead of doing all that noodeling it does stand up vertical right where you can roll the rounds over to it and split them.


 
His name is Stihl Sawing, not Stihl Splitting. :msp_sad:


----------



## atvguns (Apr 10, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> His name is Stihl Sawing, not Stihl Splitting. :msp_sad:


 MY bad


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 10, 2011)

atvguns said:


> how come you don't take your hydro splitter to the site and split it before you load it instead of doing all that noodeling it does stand up vertical right where you can roll the rounds over to it and split them.


I dunno, Too lazy to hook it up and take it i guess.lol


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 10, 2011)

View attachment 179528
View attachment 179529
Heres my pile for 11-12


----------



## yooper (Apr 10, 2011)

I could find neat stuff to do with that grain. with the piece ya shown I have an idea already going through my head.  I will have to look for some of that if I ever head south of me.


----------



## yooper (Apr 10, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> Nice looking grain in that stuff. I went to the woodpile today and took a pic of the elm that grows here. I don't know if this is siberian elm or what. We just call it elm. It ain't red for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
looks like piss elm


----------



## Blazin (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice work guys! You got a nice head start on the heat


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 11, 2011)

yooper said:


> looks like piss elm


Or Chinese elm.

Dry red elm splits beautifully and isn't stringy. Note that I said dry. Wait until the bark falls off and the ends of the rounds check up. Then split it. She pops beautifully. :cool2:

I split a cord of it today with no strings at all.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 11, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> Or Chinese elm.
> 
> Dry red elm splits beautifully and isn't stringy. Note that I said dry. Wait until the bark falls off and the ends of the rounds check up. Then split it. She pops beautifully. :cool2:
> 
> I split a cord of it today with no strings at all.


It's not even close to being dry, Water is running out of the rounds. I'm gonna split the oak first then try the elm. If it splinters up i will kick it to the side to dry. I did split a couple pieces with the maul and it split good and smooth.


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 12, 2011)

I just read this thread from beginning to end, Great looking wood!
SS you are the MAN, JW thankyou for your service!


----------



## Blazin (Apr 12, 2011)

How's that new Husky SS?


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 12, 2011)

Blazin said:


> How's that new Husky SS?


 
Once you go Orange you will never go back


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 12, 2011)

Blazin said:


> How's that new Husky SS?


Well Ya spelled it wrong but it's workin fine.::msp_flapper:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 12, 2011)

I was considering a 35 ton huskee but TSC only stocks the 22 tons around here now. They seemed to be a good buy for the money when I had seen one before.


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 12, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I was considering a 35 ton huskee but TSC only stocks the 22 tons around here now. They seemed to be a good buy for the money when I had seen one before.


See that return hose right there on the top of the tank? I musta busted that sucka 14 times on mine in the last 5 years or so.
I thnk the newer models moved it so rounds don't drop and bust it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 12, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I was considering a 35 ton huskee but TSC only stocks the 22 tons around here now. They seemed to be a good buy for the money when I had seen one before.


I love mine, Glad i got an older model before they cheapened them up. I know they had trouble with the toe bending. Just because they quit using solid steel plate that was inch and a half thick. Never could understand why they did that. Just keep makin em like you used too. You can see my toe plate is solid. It has split or even cut through some nasty sweetgum crotches. Dunno, I just believe if you have a good product, Don't screw it up.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 12, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> See that return hose right there on the top of the tank? I musta busted that sucka 14 times on mine in the last 5 years or so.
> I thnk the newer models moved it so rounds don't drop and bust it.


Never busted that one. I see what ya mean though. The only thing i've done was bend the dern valve cover with a nice chunk when it fell.


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 12, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Never busted that one. I see what ya mean though. The only thing i've done was bend the dern valve cover with a nice chunk when it fell.


Yeah, I'm one of those people that could break an anvil in a sand box.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 13, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Well Ya spelled it wrong but it's workin fine.::msp_flapper:


 
Well at least yer workin up to it


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 13, 2011)

*Found Some More Red Elm*

By accident, I found a bunch of almost dry red elm today at a wood drop off site. Tough to identify at first, it looked like it was cut early last summer into 6' lengths. The bark was lying along side of it--nice straggly, thick stuff. What also gave it away were the tight annual rings out near the edge when the tree starts slowing down its growth rate. Cottonwood logs the same size were close by, but you could tell them apart easily because of the much coarser annual ring spacing all the way out to the edge.

My "Sherlock Holmes" venture proved correct. When cross cutting the 18" to 22" dia. logs, the wood was still slightly damp in the center, and redness here and there popped out along the grain. I split some the next day and sure enough, red elm it was--nice and dense, and ready for splitting and final drying. No stringiness at all.

Life is beautiful.


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 13, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I was considering a 35 ton huskee but TSC only stocks the 22 tons around here now. They seemed to be a good buy for the money when I had seen one before.


 
get the 35 ton or bigger if you can manage it ... a short fella like yourself needs all the help he can get 

hope this helps


----------



## Blazin (Apr 13, 2011)

cjcocn said:


> get the 35 ton or bigger if you can manage it ... a short fella like yourself needs all the help he can get
> 
> hope this helps


 
They come with drop spindles?


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 13, 2011)

Blazin said:


> They come with drop spindles?


 
well he will have to build a deck around it and gain some height that way so that he can actually reach the controls, but i'm pretty sure that there are some plans on the net somewhere

good point tho!


----------



## Blazin (Apr 13, 2011)

"Build a deck around it"... :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 13, 2011)

Wood Doctor said:


> By accident, I found a bunch of almost dry red elm today at a wood drop off site. Tough to identify at first, it looked like it was cut early last summer into 6' lengths. The bark was lying along side of it--nice straggly, thick stuff. What also gave it away were the tight annual rings out near the edge when the tree starts slowing down its growth rate. Cottonwood logs the same size were close by, but you could tell them apart easily because of the much coarser annual ring spacing all the way out to the edge.
> 
> My "Sherlock Holmes" venture proved correct. When cross cutting the 18" to 22" dia. logs, the wood was still slightly damp in the center, and redness here and there popped out along the grain. I split some the next day and sure enough, red elm it was--nice and dense, and ready for splitting and final drying. No stringiness at all.
> 
> Life is beautiful.


Sounds like ya did good, It is certainly some dense wood. The crotches i was noodling were hard as a rock.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 13, 2011)

Blazin said:


> They come with drop spindles?


 


cjcocn said:


> well he will have to build a deck around it and gain some height that way so that he can actually reach the controls, but i'm pretty sure that there are some plans on the net somewhere
> 
> good point tho!


ya'll hard on the little guy.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## kgreer (Apr 13, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> I love mine, Glad i got an older model before they cheapened them up. I know they had trouble with the toe bending. Just because they quit using solid steel plate that was inch and a half thick. Never could understand why they did that. Just keep makin em like you used too. You can see my toe plate is solid. It has split or even cut through some nasty sweetgum crotches. Dunno, I just believe if you have a good product, Don't screw it up.


 
Just an FYI SpeeCo has gone back to the solid steel footplates starting in about 2009. We also beefed them up even more than your model to avoid any potntial bending. Haven't had one bend yet since the design change. Oh, and I enjoyed your thread. nice job on the pics.

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 13, 2011)

kgreer said:


> Just an FYI SpeeCo has gone back to the solid steel footplates starting in about 2009. We also beefed them up even more than your model to avoid any potntial bending. Haven't had one bend yet since the design change. Oh, and I enjoyed your thread. nice job on the pics.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> [email protected]


good deal, Glad to hear it. Like i said, I love mine, Wouldn't trade it for any in it's price range. I'll be postin some videos of it in action when i start splitting all the wood next week. I haven't found nothing it won't split. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 13, 2011)

cjcocn said:


> get the 35 ton or bigger if you can manage it ... a short fella like yourself needs all the help he can get
> 
> hope this helps


 
I already did ya dunce, where the hell have you been?


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 13, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I already did ya dunce, where the hell have you been?


 
why did you call me a dunce when i was only trying to help you? 

don't you realize how hurtful your comments are?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 13, 2011)

cjcocn said:


> why did you call me a dunce when i was only trying to help you?
> 
> don't you realize how hurtful your comments are?


 
You gonna snap my ankle now? :msp_sad:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 13, 2011)

You two midg..............errr.... I mean guys behave.


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 13, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> You gonna snap my ankle now? :msp_sad:


 


stihl sawing said:


> You two midg..............errr.... I mean guys behave.


 
you two just wait until i hit my growth spurt ..... yep, i reckon you two will be a whole lot more respectful then!

in other news .... 

where are you with this red elm, SS? is it all done up yet?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 13, 2011)

cjcocn said:


> you two just wait until i hit my growth spurt ..... yep, i reckon you two will be a whole lot more respectful then!
> 
> in other news ....
> 
> where are you with this red elm, SS? is it all done up yet?


 
I guess Stihl Sawing was right, you never could compete with Lloyd Braun. :msp_angry:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 13, 2011)

cjcocn said:


> you two just wait until i hit my growth spurt ..... yep, i reckon you two will be a whole lot more respectful then!
> 
> in other news ....
> 
> where are you with this red elm, SS? is it all done up yet?


The red elm is all cut up and waiting to be split. Which i will start next week. May even make another mad dog video.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 13, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I guess Stihl Sawing was right, you never could compete with Lloyd Braun. :msp_angry:


I said that?:msp_confused:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 13, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> I said that?:msp_confused:


 
Don't even act like you didn't.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 13, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Don't even act like you didn't.


LMAO, First off, Who the heck is Lloyd Braun


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 13, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> LMAO, First off, Who the heck is Lloyd Braun


 
 Uh huh.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 13, 2011)

Here's Lloyd.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 13, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Here's Lloyd.


Ok, Now who is he.lol


----------



## mimilkman1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Serenity now!!!!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 13, 2011)

Mimilkman knows who he is.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 13, 2011)

mimilkman1 said:


> Serenity now!!!!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 13, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


>


 
You're getting warm.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 13, 2011)

He looks like the guy that plays in the office.


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 13, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> I guess Stihl Sawing was right, you never could compete with Lloyd Braun. :msp_angry:


 
you know he was in a mental institution!


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, but SS got out on good behavior.


----------



## Laird (Apr 14, 2011)

Geeze, some of you guys are just getting started on your cutting season. I'm just finishing mine up with nothing left to do but stack. About 90% Hickory this year with the other 10% mostly Beech. I couldn't stand to cut and split in the summer here in Indiana let alone Arkansas. I'll start up again in November when it cools down.
Never used any Red Elm, or even seen any in our woodlot.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 14, 2011)

Laird said:


> Geeze, some of you guys are just getting started on your cutting season. I'm just finishing mine up with nothing left to do but stack. About 90% Hickory this year with the other 10% mostly Beech. I couldn't stand to cut and split in the summer here in Indiana let alone Arkansas. I'll start up again in November when it cools down.
> Never used any Red Elm, or even seen any in our woodlot.


 
Oh!... I'll send you a cookie! :msp_w00t:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 14, 2011)

Laird said:


> Geeze, some of you guys are just getting started on your cutting season. I'm just finishing mine up with nothing left to do but stack. About 90% Hickory this year with the other 10% mostly Beech. I couldn't stand to cut and split in the summer here in Indiana let alone Arkansas. I'll start up again in November when it cools down.
> Never used any Red Elm, or even seen any in our woodlot.


 
Well see if you can get all that cutting and splitting done before summer when you get to be Stihl Sawings age.


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 14, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Well see if you can get all that cutting and splitting done before summer when you get to be Stihl Sawings age.


 
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 14, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Well see if you can get all that cutting and splitting done before summer when you get to be Stihl Sawings age.


He can't go back in time.


----------



## Blazin (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh this all went wrong :msp_scared:


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 14, 2011)

Blazin said:


> Oh this all went wrong :msp_scared:


 
i think it's safe to say that the gloves are off


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 14, 2011)

cjcocn said:


> i think it's safe to say that the gloves are off


 
Nothing like a senior fight.


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 14, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Nothing like a senior fight.


 
yeah, that mixed aroma of ben ghey, sweat, and old piss will be permeating the air anytime now


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 14, 2011)

Shoot, Laird's old as that oak i'm cuttin.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 14, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Shoot, Laird's old as that oak i'm cuttin.


 
He told me you helped him plant it. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 14, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> He told me you helped him plant it. :msp_thumbsup:


 


every now and again you get me thinking that i'd rep you every day if i could


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 14, 2011)

cjcocn said:


> every now and again you get me thinking that i'd rep you every day if i could


And then you come to your senses.


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 14, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> And then you come to your senses.


 
yep

doesn't take long either


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 14, 2011)

You guys should know laird is in bed already... They make them shut the lights off a 9 oclock at the home...


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 14, 2011)

cjcocn said:


> every now and again you get me thinking that i'd rep you every day if i could


 
You do rep me everyday.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 14, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> You guys should know laird is in bed already... They make them shut the lights off a 9 oclock at the home...


 
That's sig material there. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 14, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> You guys should know laird is in bed already... They make them shut the lights off a 9 oclock at the home...


Art is talkin about you on greensforum, Click on my link and join up and i will show you which thread.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 14, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> That's sig material there. :msp_thumbsup:


I just snitched on you.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 14, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> You guys should know laird is in bed already... They make them shut the lights off a 9 oclock at the home...


 


stihl sawing said:


> Art is talkin about you on greensforum, Click on my link and join up and i will show you which thread.


 
Yeah.

Plus I stood up for you in another thread earlier on. I knew you were probably busy so I held them off until you could get here.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 14, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> I just snitched on you.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
You just got banned from Calvinsitetech37.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 14, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> You just got banned from Calvinsitetech37.


LOL, You mean some activity made it there.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 14, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, You mean some activity made it there.


 
Well I wouldn't go that far. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Laird (Apr 14, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Shoot, Laird's old as that oak i'm cuttin.


 


outdoorlivin247 said:


> You guys should know laird is in bed already... They make them shut the lights off a 9 oclock at the home...


 
Yeah I helped him, but I was five and he was on the back side of 30! And as you can see I'm still up.uttahere2:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 14, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Art is talkin about you on greensforum, Click on my link and join up and i will show you which thread.


 
I have a hard enough time keeping up here...:bang:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 14, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I have a hard enough time keeping up here...:bang:


 
Looks like you struck out again SS.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 14, 2011)

cjcocn said:


> every now and again you get me thinking that i'd rep you every day if i could



ditto



stihl sawing said:


> And then you come to your senses.



ditto ditto ####ditto



Art Vandelay said:


> Looks like you struck out again SS.


 
Went down swinging though.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 14, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Art is talkin about you on greensforum, Click on my link and join up and i will show you which thread.


 
BTW, your link does not work...

Had to go to sponsors and click that link to get there...


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 14, 2011)

Laird said:


> Yeah I helped him, but I was five and he was on the back side of 30! And as you can see I'm still up.uttahere2:


 
Yep, I saw your post in the Give and Take thread and knew I was busted...LOL


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 14, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> BTW, your link does not work...
> 
> Had to go to sponsors and click that link to get there...


Hmm, It did work, Gotta fix it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 14, 2011)

It works now.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 14, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> It works now.


 
Yes it do...


----------



## wendell (Apr 14, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I have a hard enough time keeping up here...:bang:


 
Geez, no kidding. This place is a full time job in the evenings.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 16, 2011)

The wife and me split a tankfull this evening.







The elm split. Not to bad.






Stacked and ready to burn one and a half years from now. It's about three feet high and 25 feet long.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 16, 2011)

Good job SS, you shouldn't be working so hard on your birthday.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 16, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Good job SS, you shouldn't be working so hard on your birthday.


Ain't that somethin.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## DSS (Apr 16, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> *The wife *and me





I think we gonna need some pics....opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 16, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> I think we gonna need some pics....opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


Ok, Next session, But if i get a knot on the head, I'm blamin you.lol


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 16, 2011)

That stack is a good start, SS.

I like the look of stacked wood. Gotta figure out how to access some that I have my eye on up here and get my wood stacks built up.


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 16, 2011)

Your split wood looks good.
Have you split any of the oak yet?
Do you think it will take that long to dry?


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 16, 2011)

cat-face timber said:


> Your split wood looks good.
> Have you split any of the oak yet?
> Do you think it will take that long to dry?


yeah probably 90% of that was oak. haven't hardly touched the elm yet. Still got a lot of oak to split too.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 16, 2011)

Git r done, SS!


----------



## wendell (Apr 16, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> It's about three feet high and 25 feet long.


 
Why so short? Oh, was Art helping you?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 17, 2011)

wendell said:


> Why so short? Oh, was Art helping you?


 
LOL... I heard he was traveling in that area...


----------



## Blazin (Apr 17, 2011)

You got a good start there SS, I would'nt be able to wait a year and half to burn it though :msp_w00t:


----------



## Iska3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Nice Score!! When I first looked at some of the pictures I had my doubts. Nothng worse than cutting in to a nasty mess. Seems like those city trees are full of rocks and sand. They like to eat chains. Hey! Looks like you got it done. Always nice to see the wood is stacks. Lot of hard work but the pay off is worth it. 

Good Job!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 17, 2011)

wendell said:


> Why so short? Oh, was Art helping you?


Yeah but he had to stop when it got over a foot.:hmm3grin2orange: That's all i had split on one tank, It's going to be about six feet tall before i start a new row.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 17, 2011)

Blazin said:


> You got a got start there SS, I would'nt be able to wait a year and half to burn it though :msp_w00t:


I have enough in another shed for next year, But we don't have the cold winters like you do.



Iska3 said:


> Nice Score!! When I first looked at some of the pictures I had my doubts. Nothng worse than cutting in to a nasty mess. Seems like those city trees are full of rocks and sand. They like to eat chains. Hey! Looks like you got it done. Always nice to see the wood is stacks. Lot of hard work but the pay off is worth it.
> 
> Good Job!!


Thanks, I went back over there yesterday to look and the 90 plus winds took out a few more trees the other day.


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 17, 2011)

Need too be all over that like a cheap suit.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 17, 2011)

J.W Younger said:


> Need too be all over that like a cheap suit.


Their in different place, One went through another house. It's a nice red oak too.


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 17, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Their in different place, One went through another house. It's a nice red oak too.


 
This weather nonsense has got to straighten out soon, I hope.

A couple weeks of normal would do wonders, for earth and the minds of the people on it.

Red anything sounds good to burn.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 17, 2011)

8433jeff said:


> This weather nonsense has got to straighten out soon, I hope.
> 
> A couple weeks of normal would do wonders, for earth and the minds of the people on it.
> 
> Red anything sounds good to burn.


I hear ya, The weather has been nasty lately. Their talkin about rough weather two times this week.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 17, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> I hear ya, The weather has been nasty lately. Their talkin about rough weather two times this week.


 
Same here.


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 17, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Same here.


 
me too


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 17, 2011)

A Tornado would scare the ever loving crap out of me.
Keep your head down boys, do not push your luck.
Do you have a storm shelter like I see on TV?

Be safe!!!


----------



## 8433jeff (Apr 18, 2011)

cat-face timber said:


> A Tornado would scare the ever loving crap out of me.
> Keep your head down boys, do not push your luck.
> Do you have a storm shelter like I see on TV?
> 
> Be safe!!!


 
Best shelter I ever saw was in the movie "The Road". That one was stocked pretty well.

BTW, if you haven't seen it, its a good movie, based on Cormack McCarthy's book of the same name. If you watch it or read the book, do it when the weather straightens out; the book may require a week of good weather.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2011)

Split another tankful in between storms.







Stack is six foot high now. Ready to start another row. There's still enough on the ground to split to make at least one and a half more rows.


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 23, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Split another tankful in between storms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great looking stack of wood.
WIll you be able to burn it next year this time?


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2011)

cat-face timber said:


> Great looking stack of wood.
> WIll you be able to burn it next year this time?


Nope, That wood is for year after next.


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 23, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Nope, That wood is for year after next.


 
I noticed that you put your wood on tin roofing? Does that work better than Pallets?


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2011)

cat-face timber said:


> I noticed that you put your wood on tin roofing? Does that work better than Pallets?


Not really, Probably would dry better on pallets. Just don't have any. I need to spray around the pile for termites before i put any more in there.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 23, 2011)

Did you already split all the crotches in that chunk of tree?


I was needing a few pieces of nicely grained RedElm crotch.....






Scott B


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> Did you already split all the crotches in that chunk of tree?
> 
> 
> I was needing a few pieces of nicely grained RedElm crotch.....
> ...


I don't think so, I did split a few of them today but i'm sure there is more there. If i see a nice one i'll throw it aside and let ya know. To tell you the truth, I really don't know if it's red elm or not. It's not much red after it has dried out some. I'll throw you a nice one out and i can even bring it to you. Since you are really close.


----------



## RVALUE (Apr 23, 2011)

One of my site un seen bids for a walnut tree removal turned out to be red elm. He kept the credit for the walnut log. :hmm3grin2orange:

Next bid should specify that the credit requires it to be walnut!


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 23, 2011)

Cool!

Going to bury it in the compost bin for the summer/fall anyway to get it to spalt some.

Isn't RedElm also called SlipperyElm?



Scott B


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> One of my site un seen bids for a walnut tree removal turned out to be red elm. He kept the credit for the walnut log. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Next bid should specify that the credit requires it to be walnut!


I wish it was a walnut tree, I'd be sellin the log. Those things bring a good price i hear.



SDB777 said:


> Cool!
> 
> Going to bury it in the compost bin for the summer/fall anyway to get it to spalt some.
> 
> ...


Shoot, I can bring ya more than one. I don't know if it's called slippery elm or not. This is a first for me. I always burned mostly oak.


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 23, 2011)

Still have a Black Walnut log laying at Chad's place that is 33" tapered to 27" and 18-ish feet long. Haven't slabbed it up yet as the trailer is still loaded with BW slabs!!!


Guess I need to shoot you a PM......




Scott B


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 23, 2011)

SDB777 said:


> Cool!
> 
> Going to bury it in the compost bin for the summer/fall anyway to get it to spalt some.
> 
> ...



My dad would get the spalted rounds and turn them to make bowls. They look very neat.
Sorry SS, did not mean to HI-Jak your thread.


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2011)

cat-face timber said:


> My dad would get the spalted rounds and turn them to make bowls. They look very neat.
> Sorry SS, did not mean to HI-Jak your thread.


Shoot, You ain't hi jackin this thread. You know how all my threads go anyway, They always seem to stray off.lol


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 23, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Shoot, You ain't hi jackin this thread. You know how all my threads go anyway, They always seem to stray off.lol


 
Noooooo, say it aint soooooooooo.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2011)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> Noooooo, say it aint soooooooooo.....:hmm3grin2orange:


You have been repped a few minutes ago.......I think.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 23, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Shoot, You ain't hi jackin this thread. You know how all my threads go anyway, They always seem to stray off.lol


 
But what do you mean?


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 23, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> You have been repped a few minutes ago.......I think.


 
I saw that....And I thank you greatly...


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 23, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> But what do you mean?


Tried to rep you, But you were banned.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Apr 23, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Tried to rep you, But you were banned.


 
Must not be stopping most...He is on a GLOBO run....


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 30, 2011)

Got in a little work this afternoon before the rain hit. Didn't get to split a full tank. The clouds were getting dark so we quit and stacked what we had.







Still have a lot to go.






Starting of second row.


----------



## Iska3 (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! That's going to be some nice wood. Wish it was in my yard. Keep up the good work.


----------



## cjcocn (Apr 30, 2011)

Looking good, SS.

I personally don't see what's so hard about splitting elm and just use my Fiskars Super Splitter, but then again I ain't 448 years old like you is. 

Take care tonight!


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 30, 2011)

cjcocn said:


> Looking good, SS.
> 
> I personally don't see what's so hard about splitting elm and just use my Fiskars Super Splitter, but then again I ain't 448 years old like you is.
> 
> Take care tonight!



I fell a couple of big Chinese Elms for my mom a few months ago.
Green as hell, OMG they were heavy and hard to split.
Im not sure how dry elm is to split, but green, water ran out of every block as I cut them, and as we split them


----------



## stihl sawing (May 7, 2011)

Time for this thread to die, The last has been split and stacked. These rows are about 25 feet long and six foot high. Three rows. Now to go cut some more.











These rows are 20 feet long and six to seven foot high, Five rows. All that i have is redoak, Elm and wild cherry.


----------



## DSS (May 7, 2011)

Good job Mad Dawg. Did you ever cut up that monster oak, or is that what you're fixin to do now?


----------



## stihl sawing (May 7, 2011)

daddy66 said:


> Good job Mad Dawg. Did you ever cut up that monster oak, or is that what you're fixin to do now?


It's still there if the naders ain't took it away. Don't know what i'm gonna do with it yet. I have four other red oaks that need cutting. I will have to buy a bigger bar and chain if i tackle it. Also need a bigger saw.lol... No i ain't buyin a bigger saw.


----------



## wendell (May 7, 2011)

candy [email protected]


----------



## Blazin (May 8, 2011)

Nice job on the wood SS :msp_thumbsup:


----------

